# Pattos Decals



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I was doing a google search for ho decals and I ran across this site, they seemed to have a variety and they seemed really sharp, so I was interested. I then did a google search of the company and it seemed that a few people from here have ordered from them a few years ago and there were quality issues. I was wondering if the issues had been rectified or should I avoid order from this company.

http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

sjracer said:


> I was doing a google search for ho decals and I ran across this site, they seemed to have a variety and they seemed really sharp, so I was interested. I then did a google search of the company and it seemed that a few people from here have ordered from them a few years ago and there were quality issues. I was wondering if the issues had been rectified or should I avoid order from this company.
> 
> http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html


Afaik they've improved the quality. For a while you've had the choice
between two quality levels. Now there is no choice anymore so i
guess there is only one (the better) quality available.

I've only could read GOOD feedback! The beautiful decals are very
popular even here in Germany!! 


Kind regards

Ebi


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

The last few orders I've rec'd have been great. You DO have to clearcoat them before you use them. In fact, I put on two light coats just to make sure I get a good cover. In the past, some of the decals were really thin and you would have to double up when you applied them to get the real deep color you'd expect on the darker decals. This would eliminate the see through factor you'd get with only one layer applied. However, like I stated earler, the one's I've rec'd over the past couple of years have been great. Only requiring a single layer application to get the right look. I do cover these with a few coats of Future once they have set up and dried for protection purposes. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

These two cars have Pattos decals. I like them!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I do like the variety but I definitely consider my self a beginner at best. I would think having to clear coat them reflect on their quality and would make them harder to use. The negative comment came from the following threads. From people that seem to be far more experienced then I am at customizing.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/archive/index.php/t-189193.html

http://homeracingworld.yuku.com/topic/5975

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=1556


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Patto now offers vinyl peel-n-stick stickers, I ordered a few sheets and they're so easy to use and I think they look great.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pattos gets about $100 to $150 about twice a year from me. There is a little bit extra to do with the decals sometimes, as stated by others, but the results that can be achieved, I feel, outweigh the hassle of a little extra work.

I brush two coats of Future over the decals and let it dry before I use them. I don't have them break or disintegrate as I once did with what was, apparently, a bad batch of decal paper that Pattos unfortunately received. The most recent stuff I received from him has been just fine.

I know he is having surgery soon, and he isn't taking order until sometime in the fall.

Pattos decals on a JL Supra, for more peace of mind.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have had mostly good luck with Pattos decals. I did have a problem with some, but I was sent new decals when I e-mailed him about it.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

sjracer, I am a novice as well. If I can make a half decent job then anyone can. I have had no issues with Patto's decals.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Anytime I had a quality issue with Patto's decals Bruce sent ne a new sheet. I bought a lot of decals from Patto's and am very happy witht them. I have had some qualit issues, but like I said Bruce took care of the issues. I haven't had any problems in a while.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i have been buying patto's decals for almost 10 years now. and yeah i did have some problems but he takes care of it right away! i would say maybe 3 or 4 times in 10 years! not bad..

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about lasting? 
I mean, I have a sheet that I have been using off and on for about a year and a half now.
Today, as they set in water, they just started disintegrating. Any thoughts?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I always seal them with a brush coat or two of Future before I use them, just to beef them up a little. For awhile I had some that would tear apart and this fixed that problem.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Are there any other outlets available yet?? :freak:

There is some real sweet decal work going on around here lately.:hat: They have to be coming from someplace. Where??

I need to get my hands on some good decals. I got a bunch a year or two ago from some guy on the feepay but can't remember?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't see an HO section there??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, this sheet is less than two years old and is starting to yellow.
I have decals that are 10-15 years old that I still use, stored in the same box, 
and I don't have this problem with them. I think Pattos variety for HO is unmatched,
but I have been disappointed with the quality. At least you get a bunch with Pattos for the mess ups.
HO Express decals are my all time favorites, but they went out a few years back. 
There's a new guy on eBay that seems to have about the same quality as HO Express.
Kinda expensive for one set, but hey, it's a hobby.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe, when you find the car/sponsor/etc. you want click the 1/64th. Those are HO.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Joe
Click on the scale ya want'em in on Pattos site, the scales he offers is on the far right side of your selection. HTH.

Larry


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Patto's new process called "Silk Ink" has upped his decal quality 100%, both the water-slide and peel 'n stick varieties. I've been ordering from him for several years and have always received terrific service.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Joe, when you find the car/sponsor/etc. you want click the 1/64th. Those are HO.



Ahh I see. Expensive no??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

akahollywood said:


> Patto's new process called "Silk Ink" has upped his decal quality 100%, both the water-slide and peel 'n stick varieties. I've been ordering from him for several years and have always received terrific service.


How long ago was the improvement? 
I would like to order another round to try it out.


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

I believe the new process was introduced last June or so. The colors are more saturated and there's little if any dot pattern like there used to be on some of his decals. They really do come very, very close to looking like screen printed decals. Also, even the smallest details hold up much better. 

The waterslide version is a bit on the stiff side which is something he says he's working to correct. I have switched to primarily using the peel 'n stick variety and they work just fine, especially for lexan bodies. A little heat from a hair dryer and a bit of finger pressure and they form perfectly with the body, the cut lines also seem to disappear. 

Definitely worth the price in my book.


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

*decals*

i been getting them from rick lucas decals he shows them as1/24 scale but will do them in ho they allready clearcoated work out good bluerod


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You have a link bluerod?


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

here his email add. [email protected] hope this help


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool!! Any pics of cars you've done?


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

*decals*

yes some of my cars are under customs title the day at the races


----------

